# Washing machine help needed



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I need to get a new washer and dryer. The washer I have is lousy at getting dog fur out of clothing and the dryer decided to quit tumbling so I guess it's off to the store for us. Sheesh, why can't the cheap things go out? 
Anyhow, does anyone have a washing machine that they love? Is there one I should stay away from?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Earlier this year we bought a Kenmore Elite washer and dryer. I like them because they are front loaders. As for how well they remove pet hair, they seem to do pretty well. I don't end up with Sheltie fur on my black pants! On the small throws, the fur seems to ball up so it's easy to remove.

_While we're on the subject of appliances.....anyone have a suggestion as to a good, quiet, dishwasher? Ours now sounds like a jet plane taking off. The motor is shot and since it's 9 years old, we're going to replace it soon._

:focus:


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Washing Machine*

I love my Kenmore washing machine. It does a GREAT job cleaning clothes (even with dog hair) and doesn't seem to need as much laundry soap to get the job done. It is a top loading machine that has seperate places for the laundry soap, liquid fabric softener, and bleach and it individually runs water through each section during the wash cycle. I have a family of six and it really holds up to all the laundry that I do.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I love my front load LG set. I did a TON of research when we bought our set last summer. The washing machine definitely gets the clothes cleaner, but is more gentle on them. If I wash a kleenex, it will stay intact, but the socks come out SO white and clean! I got the middle of the road set with the sanitary wash, where it has a heater that gets the water hotter than normal tap water. I could have stepped it up and got the steam clean option. It's supposed to get your clothes REALLY clean. It all comes down to your budget, and what features are important to you. But I would DEFINITELY get a front load set....
Happy Shopping Jan!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Joanna, which Kenmore did you get?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee and Susan, do you have water that's left in the washer after it runs? A few people have told me they're so sorry they got the front loaders because of that and the water gets smelly. Maybe it's just the brand they bought?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> _While we're on the subject of appliances.....anyone have a suggestion as to a good, quiet, dishwasher? Ours now sounds like a jet plane taking off. The motor is shot and since it's 9 years old, we're going to replace it soon._
> 
> :focus:


I'd be interested to know this as well in regards to a good dishwasher. Ours is on its last leg, so I've been doing some research in Consumer Reports. So far I'm leaning towards Kitchen Aid. Thoughts, comments??


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Renee and Susan, do you have water that's left in the washer after it runs? A few people have told me they're so sorry they got the front loaders because of that and the water gets smelly. Maybe it's just the brand they bought?


The LG sets have tubs that lean back, so water doesn't sit in them. (I believe they're the only brand with the tilted tubs) I do leave my door open for a day after my last load, because it would get the musty smell, just like a top loader would if you left the lid shut all the time. Not a big deal. I was VERY hesitant about getting a front loader, but I'm SO glad I did.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I do sometimes have water under the rubber piece on the tub. My sister has a similar washer and told me to simply keep a rag handy and wipe up the bit of water that accumulates under the rubber and wipe off the glass part on the inside of the door. She also recommended keeping the door slightly ajar when not in use so air can circulate. I've done those things (which really only takes a sec after completing all the laundry) and no smell at all. I like that the front loaders are water savers because I think the amount of water that flows into them is dependent upon the weight of the load.
We also bought the 18" stands for the machines and it really alleviates any bending and stooping.
All things considered, I would have LOVED the LG that Renee mentioned but it was a bit too costly for us since there's only two of us and not that much laundry. 
The Kenmore Elite is made by Whirlpool so it's basically the same as their model.
One thing I would say is that if your laundry room is near where you spend a lot of your time, the Kenmore Elite has a spin cycle that is kind of noisy. Since my laundry room is at the back of my hallway, I don't hear it when I close the door.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Are front loaders just for larger families/loads? It's just my husband and myself now so we don't have the need for huge or as many loads as a family would need. Just wondering...


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Washer*

It's a Kenmore Elite King Size Capacity, Heavy Duty, Quiet Pack lll Washer.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Susan, we were posting at the same time. It's just the 2 of you so front loaders aren't only meant for frequent and larger loads.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan, we were posting at the same time. It's just the 2 of you so front loaders aren't only meant for frequent and larger loads.


No, there are different sizes. We didn't buy the largest capacity one. 
I was mistaken though. Ours are Kenmore King Size Capacity Quiet Pak4. Not Kenmore Elite. (The refrigerator we bought at the same time is a Kenmore Elite.....)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee said:


> The LG sets have tubs that lean back, so water doesn't sit in them. (I believe they're the only brand with the tilted tubs) I do leave my door open for a day after my last load, because it would get the musty smell, just like a top loader would if you left the lid shut all the time. Not a big deal. I was VERY hesitant about getting a front loader, but I'm SO glad I did.


I just read through a bunch of reviews about the LG and some of them say that a load of clothing can take over an hour to do.....is that true? Someone said that they couldn't put a queen sized bedspread in theirs.....true?
I figure people who work for other companies write bad reviews so I'll ask you


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

momma_raven said:


> It's a Kenmore Elite King Size Capacity, Heavy Duty, Quiet Pack lll Washer.


Thanks!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I've washed our KING sized comforter in our machine. Most loads do take about an hour (usually 53 minutes, depending on how big of load you have), but there is a quick wash setting that takes about 26 minutes. The dryer has sensors that stops the dryer when the clothes are dry. The washer does such a great job of getting the water out of the clothes....the dryer doesn't have to work very hard to finish drying them.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, I know with mine that when I start it up is says 56 minutes for a load with the "normal" setting. If I use the Heavy Duty, Sanitary, or Whitest Whites setting it says 2 hours!! I've never had the cycles actually take that long. There is an Express Wash setting that says 30 minutes. I think it depends on the weight of the load.
I just washed my king sized bedspread yesterday. It did just fine.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee and Susan, I read the load times are so long because there's a long spin cycle to get all the water out of the clothing so they dry quickly. If there's a long spin cycle, how does it do with delecate things?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, you can adjust how fast it spins, or you can use one of their pre-set cycles (delicate or hand wash). However, this machine is VERY gentle on clothes. I can accidentally wash a kleenex, and it will come out in one piece. Never had that happen with my top loader. Also, because it's so gentle on clothes, you will have less lint. It doesn't "beat" the clothes like an agitator in a top load does....

AND NO...I DON'T WORK FOR LG.....I just love their product!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Just purchased a Samsung front load washer and dryer and it is awesome!!! The clothes are cleaner, smell MUCH better and they come out in better shape. Check them out, nice features. Got them at Lowe's and they delivered it, set it up and took away the old ones. Also got 10% off and then an additional 10% for being an energy star.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I just checked, and Samsung is actually Consumer Reports top rated washer.
The model number is Samsung WF448AA[W] 
But it's a $1,500 machine. 
The "con" listed was a 90 minute cycle time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Having multiple long-coated dogs, I will not buy a front loading washer again. I wash multiple dog loads a week (grooming towels, bedding, potty pads - especially during puppy time) and the front loaders need too much maintenance to prevent leaking. I clean my washer rim after almost every load removing any loose hairs and still can't get every little hair out of the seal. Those hairs cause wicking of water out the front door, dripping on to the floor in front of the washer. (This is not all the time, but occasional enough that it is noticable.)

Recently, I also had a small problem (a teeny piece of the lid from a bleach bottle) that fell into the soap dispenser and caused random clogging of the water outflow tube. Water would gush out the front of the washer intermittently. It took weeks to finally narrow down the cause because we kept thinking we found it, but would get flooding of the machine every 10 loads or so - just as we thought it was back to normal. I've never had a top loader flood, so that was quite an eye opener.

Read Consumer Reports before you buy your washer. So many of them are known for repeat problems, but even those that aren't can cause some pretty big disasters (like ours). 

Oh! I love that the front loaders use less water, but they take so much longer to wash than top loaders. I have a sterilizing cycle and it says it takes 2 hours 40 minutes, but it takes nearly 3.5 hours by the time it completes the spinning. I'm not sure that the balance of less water + more electricity is all that beneficial. I have to time my day well if I'm doing several dog loads due to the length of time it takes to complete a load. I try to do one load a day to stay on top of things, and then I have to plan our clothing to fit in between (jeans first, then darks, then lights, then bath towels) so that we don't get any hair on our light colored clothes or bath towels. Granted, that has nothing to do with a front loader... I'd do that with a top loader too.

Good luck in finding the machines that work best for you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee said:


> I just checked, and Samsung is actually Consumer Reports top rated washer.
> The model number is Samsung WF448AA[W]
> But it's a $1,500 machine.
> The "con" listed was a 90 minute cycle time.


That 90 minutes is a huge con! Wow....and yikes to Kimberly. I never thought of flooding


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't recommend a washer but I can a dishwasher. I have a Kitchen Aid two drawer model and it is very quiet. I love it, perfect for someone who lives alone as I can run just one drawer or both. The first time I ran it, my DD was stunned it was running, it was so quiet.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Just curious...What brand of front loader do you own Kimberly? 
My sterilizing cycle takes a little over an hour, I believe. I don't use it for every load. Only for REALLY dirty load, or if the kids threw up, etc. 
And the way my LG tub tilts back; I don't forsee water ever leaking out the door, which was one of my husband's fears. 
Now I better go knock on some wood....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> That 90 minutes is a huge con! Wow....and yikes to Kimberly. I never thought of flooding


Well, thankfully, our washer & dryer are in the garage, but it is pretty freaky to drive up to the house and see water running down the driveway, pouring out under the garage door.

And I realize very few people will do as many "dog loads" as I do. As soon as we move, I am going to do one thing that is not very environmentally friendly, but will create a lot less hassle for us - I'm going to get a top loader & dryer just for the dogs. I'm going to keep our second set just for our clothes. They may be a non-shedding breed, but with that much long hair, washing their things is a chore to keep it off our clothing/linens. 

And 90 minutes is for a regular load! If you do a pre-wash and/or extra rinse, add more time to that. As I mentioned above, a heavy duty cleaning cycle or sterlizing cycle is insanely longer.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We have an LG front load washer. I love the front loader, but hate the LG. It's about 2 years old, and we've already had to have 2 repairs made. Also, the clothes is rarely ever dry on the first go 'round. I've been looking at the new Electrolux washers/dryers. They're supposed to wash/dry in 36 minutes.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the Whirlpool sport duet washer and dryer. They are front loading and I got the storage units they sit on and it sure saves my back. The "quick" wash is almost all I ever use and it takes 28 minutes and does a great job. It's just Riley and me....so don't do tons of loads. The dryer has a sensor and my clothes are always dry and fluffy!

My dishwasher is a Bosch. I can start it with company sitting in my living room right off the kitchen and no one notices. I also got a new fridge in the last year or so and BOY is that quiet compared to my old one!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We have an older top-loading washer.
Two points:
1. We have had our top-loading washer flood. It overflowed because the water level sensor system had a problem. If we hadn't been home it would have been a huge mess. As it was, it flooded our laundry room, bathroom, and out into the garage-fortunately not into the carpeted areas of the house! I never wash clothes when I am not going to be home anymore. 
2. There are new efficency rules in place for top loading washers. They have to use less water also, and I have read that they are no longer as effective at getting clothes clean. No experience with this however.

I would do lots of research on the various types of washers/dryers available before deciding. 

My parents have a front loading washer/dryer. They have stackable ones because of space issues in their house. They love the front loader, but they replaced the washer after just a few years because of a design flaw. I am not sure of the brand-maybe Kenmore, but they replaced it with a Maytag and are happy so far.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Kimberly. I never considered flooding (though I'm sure DH thought about it. One reason he would never buy a house with an upstairs laundry room). We've only had our washer/dryer since April and so far, so good, but there are only two of us. I do maybe five loads on Saturdays. (Darks, lights, sheets, towels, dog blankets) We rarely ever leave the machines running if we aren't going to be home. I always worry about fire, now I'm going to be thinking of flooding.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We have excellent experience with Whirlpool washer and dryer (top loader). We didn't buy the front loaders after reading the reviews about occasional leaking. We have had GE Profile appliances which are very reliable and efficient but in my opinon the best dishwasher is Bosch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Funny thing is that I've always been cautious about opening the dryer door even mid-cycle if I'm leaving the house and not starting a wash load if I'm going to be heading out, but these dog loads take so long that I've gotten lax with the wash cycles on occasion. Even having said that, there was only one time when it flooded when I was making a quick trip to the post office. The six other floods were when I was at home. I still didn't see the overflow until it was going out the garage door.

Joelle, it so true that a top loader can flood too! It just seems to cause such a mess when it is pouring out the soap dispenser (on top) and out the front door at the same time. What a mess. We had our top loader for over 15 years before we had our first water problem, and it was just a case of it not draining so we had to manually drain it by suction. Our front loader is only 1.5 years old and has had many. It was a top-rated machine (Whirlpool) at the time we bought it. I still like it and won't trade it in, but when it causes problems, it is much bigger than I imagined it would be. (I now keep a stack of dog towels in the pedestal drawer in case of flooding or leaking to catch as much water as possible.)


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> Our front loader is only 1.5 years old and has had many. It was a top-rated machine (Whirlpool) at the time we bought it. I still like it and won't trade it in, but when it causes problems, it is much bigger than I imagined it would be. (I now keep a stack of dog towels in the pedestal drawer in case of flooding or leaking to catch as much water as possible.)


:jaw: My laundry room is upstairs in my townhome...I don't even want to think of the mess it would cause if it leaked.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Earlier this year we bought a Kenmore Elite washer and dryer. I like them because they are front loaders. As for how well they remove pet hair, they seem to do pretty well. I don't end up with Sheltie fur on my black pants! On the small throws, the fur seems to ball up so it's easy to remove.
> 
> _While we're on the subject of appliances.....anyone have a suggestion as to a good, quiet, dishwasher? Ours now sounds like a jet plane taking off. The motor is shot and since it's 9 years old, we're going to replace it soon._
> 
> :focus:


 As it turns out we have had to replace ALL of the large expensive appliances with in the last 2 1/2 years. I bought a GE quiet power dishwasher BUT if money isn't an object SEARS has one that is quiter but mine is very quiet I can talk on the phone while it runs and I am doing dishes. My washer and dryer are Fridgedaire front loading and I love them. Learn how to clean the trap at the pump yourself or DH and do it about every 6-9 months a nasty smell develops when it is time to clean it and it gets in your clothing. Yes I learn this the hard way. My refigerator is a Whirlpool and I love it. We bought one that is as large as we could get under our cabinets and we still trimmed the trim on them. It isn't noticeable unless your 7' tall ound: and know to look for it. Good luck


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Renee and Susan, do you have water that's left in the washer after it runs? A few people have told me they're so sorry they got the front loaders because of that and the water gets smelly. Maybe it's just the brand they bought?


 *It isn't the water that they are smelling it is the trap at the pump it needs to be cleaned out also running bleach thru either with or with out clothes helps.*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> My refigerator is a Whirlpool and I love it. We bought one that is as large as we could get under our cabinets and we still trimmed the trim on them. It isn't noticeable unless your 7' tall ound: and know to look for it. Good luck


I love a large refrigerator too. (Food & working in the kitchen is a major love of mine.) Our first one was an Amana with the freezer on the bottom and was massive, but when we remodeled our kitchen, I had to upgrade yet again. It draws a little too much attention at how it is disproportionately large in comparison to my home, but I love it.









We almost bought a two-drawer dishwasher since there are only two of us living here now, but I'm so glad I didn't. I think the small size would have driven me crazy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> It isn't the water that they are smelling it is the trap at the pump it needs to be cleaned out also running bleach thru either with or with out clothes helps.


 And gack will build up on the seal (and between the drum and the front seal too). You need to wipe those down. I find that my front door glass needs wiping on occasion too, especially the bottom side of it. (It protrudes into the tub when closed and sometimes a little soap or scum sits on the bottom of it.)


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We bought the lower priced Frigidaire front loading pair to go in the dog room thinking they were "good enough" for the dog and horse stuff. They were junk. We had the smelly problem in spite of using bleach and they never seemed to clean very well.

Fortunately we bought them from Lowes. We had called repair people and the company and finally someone at Lowes told us to just bring them back. A day before the one year warranty ran out we loaded them up on the pickup and carried them back. Pam had looked at all the different ones and all, including the Kenmore, used the same door seal setup as the Frigidaire ones EXCEPT for the Whirlpool Duets. We ended up exchanging the almost year old Frigidaires for the Whirlpools at Lowes and have been nothing but pleased with them. "Clothes" get clean including smelly, sweaty, dirty saddle pads.

Front loaders do leave little tumbled clumps of black dog hair on things that they are washed with but it's dog stuff anyway.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*For dishwashers Bosch is top of the line. I haven't had any trouble with my washer flooding (thankfully and knock on wood) and it is in the middle of our home. My DH put a tray with a connecting hose to the trays drain into the drain pipe of the washer soooo theoretically flooding SHOULDN'T be a problem IF it were to flood.*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, OMG, I LOVE your fridge!!!! I think Spencer would do anything to have one of those. Oh the joys of living in a small New York apartment... no way could anything that big fit, but it really is a dream of ours to have a fridge like that someday. Plus a deep freeze in the garage.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Dishwashers*



Renee said:


> I'd be interested to know this as well in regards to a good dishwasher. Ours is on its last leg, so I've been doing some research in Consumer Reports. So far I'm leaning towards Kitchen Aid. Thoughts, comments??


The issues with DW these days is the noise level and the rack configuration. New models all clean WAY better than older versions. Although to get it clean without rinse you need to use regular phosphate detergent. Eco detergents (non-phosphate) do not clean unrinsed dishes.

For noise level, check the Sears website. When they started carrying BOSCH they had to indicate the dB levels of the Kenmore washers as well as Bosch. I have a upper range Kenmore and it is not as quiet as the cheapest bosch. If quiet is what you want - Bosch is the best. You will find the dB ratings in the specs for the washers in the Sears site.

Also installation makes a difference. Be sure the installer really wraps the insulation around the machine properly.

Other deciding factors are your dishes. Some plates are too big to fit the bottom rack correctly. I took my favorite wine glass to the store to be sure it would go in the top rack. The Kenmore upper adjustable rack did that better than the Bosch which is why I bought it! Gotta be practical.

That's the practical poop on dishwashers from one who has bought 4 in the past 5 years for various projects and friends.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh - one clothes washer thing - upgrade to the metal mesh hose so you don't risk the plastic one springing a leak.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:jaw: Kimberly that is one HUGE refigerator/freezer. Mine isn't that large. but I do NOT like cooking that much. Looks like you also grow your own herbs? Which ones? pretty kitchen.



Havtahava said:


> I love a large refrigerator too. (Food & working in the kitchen is a major love of mine.) Our first one was an Amana with the freezer on the bottom and was massive, but when we remodeled our kitchen, I had to upgrade yet again. It draws a little too much attention at how it is disproportionately large in comparison to my home, but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> And gack will build up on the seal (and between the drum and the front seal too). You need to wipe those down. I find that my front door glass needs wiping on occasion too, especially the bottom side of it. (It protrudes into the tub when closed and sometimes a little soap or scum sits on the bottom of it.)


 YES I know about that and wipe it down it needs it right now.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

In terms of dishwashers, quiet is a premium requirement since our kitchen and family room are basically one room. The kitchen is separated from the family room only by an island. We usually run the dishwasher when we go to bed but it would be nice to run it in the evening and still be able to watch TV, which we can't do with the GE Profile that the builder put in.
Kimberly, I LOVE your refrigerator. Something like that woudn't fit in my kitchen though, nor would I ever be able to justify it since we don't keep much stuff in our fridge. Someone would open the door to find perhaps 9-10 items on the shelves (Not a lot of leftovers to store in our house).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Katrina, I was growing basil at the time. I love having fresh basil around, especially in summer. (Must have fresh basil with garden-ripe tomatoes!) I dabble around with other herbs, but get annoyed when they take over my planters.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Check Fisher and Paykel a friend of mine has one and she LOVES hers. The dryer dries in the time the washer washes. Also she always puts hers on the timer so that when she wakes up in the mornings her clothes begin. She has said they are pricey but would not have another kind. Hope that helps


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Love the fridge Kimberly...Love IT!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Awesome fridge Kimberly! It would never fit in my kitchen. We have a big house, but the kitchen is on the small side. We bought a new fridge this spring when the old one died. I got a big, beautiful french door model with the freezer on the bottom. We ended up having to remove the pantry door, island countertop, and the handle of the freezer door to get it in. That's after measuring to make sure it would fit the space and the doors would open all the way. I almost called DH and told him we were going to have to remodel the kitchen to make the fridge fit. 
In the last two years, we have replaced both A/C units, garage doors (three-car garage), water softener, fridge, and computer, and repaired the oven. They were all at the end of their functional lives-we weren't just having fun remodeling! We are hoping the washer/dryer and dishwasher last a little longer!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love the fridge Kimberly, I do not dare show that to DH.

For Washer & Dryer, I love my top load Maytag's. Touch wood I have had them for 8 yrs, they have never needed reapir and still run like new.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When my washer died, I went to Sears and just bought the same one, just the new model. It's a top loader that washes and rinses, has normal, heavy duty, delicate and something else I can't remember. Also water temps and load size. My queen size quilts fit, but I don't thing the king size will. I don't need a washer to much more than that and it doesn't take an hour and clothes come out very clean.

If your dryer stoped turning, it is probably just a belt. Has happened to me many times.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joelle, ours didn't fit either, but we were already in process with remodeling so we had the cabinets built to fit the fridge. LOL!

Michele, that's a good point about the belt to the dryer. It would be a lot cheaper than buying a new one too.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Renee said:


> I just checked, and Samsung is actually Consumer Reports top rated washer.
> The model number is Samsung WF448AA[W]
> But it's a $1,500 machine.
> The "con" listed was a 90 minute cycle time.


The machine we got was the model beneath that one. The washer was $890 and the dryer $790. Not all of the cycles are as long as mentioned here. The sanitizing cycles take longer but it's worth it. Also keep in mind that the spin cycles are longer and they spin much faster. The upside is the clothes come out almost dry so the dry time is MUCH less. Part of the reason we liked the Samsung was their vibration reduction technology. When the machine is in spin mode spinning at 1300 rpm's it doesn't move!! Heck they barely sound like they're running which is MUCH different then our old ones. Even if there are longer cycles it's worth it. You won't believe how much cleaner your clothes will get. The one rip off is the pedestal draw cost. They're $200 each!! The problem is without them the doors are too low. Oh well the whole set up is pretty cool.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll put in my two cents worth about my washer and dryer! It was a few years ago but mine are the Kenmore 80 series, Heavy Duty, Super Capacity Plus, Quiet Pak. The washer is a top loader and it washes well, quickly and does a queen size comforter. It is just the two of us but I like to do all my laundry in one day and get it over with which is why I wanted a larger capacity.

The dishwasher is a Kenmore. It says Quietguard on the front. That was my top priority other than clean dishes - the noise factor as we have an open floor plan here. I looked at the Bosch but it required having to clean out a filter each time which I knew I would not want to deal with. My Kenmore has lived up to its quietguard claim as we can watch TV six feet away from it with no problem. We spent a little more but we felt the peace and quiet was worth it. Plus, someone else mentioned the adjusting rack, and I was very impressed with that, too. 

BTW, I am sitting here watching fireworks outside my picture window and they are quite impressive for a backyard display. I think our next door neighbors are lighting them off the end of their dock! I may go outside and watch from the patio! Abby is not too sure what to think of the noise and keeps coming up and sitting next to me and looking out the window! Or it could be that she is just trying to get me to go to bed!

Happy New Year everyone!

Kathie


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Regarding dishwashers. Two years ago I bought a Fisher Paykel(sp?) from an appliance dealer I have purchased from in the past. It's a two drawer. It came with a little scratch so when the repair fellow came back to replace the whole front of it to fix the scratch at no cost to me he said. "You know I've been here before" he had and I really like and trusted him. "Well this is the only machine we sell that I'd encourage you to buy an maintainence contract on." I did for a very small fee. I NEVER buy those. Glad I bought it as insurance, have never used it.
Now about the dishwasher. I LOVE it. Can be fast if you want. I've never had a dishwasher so quiet. Never had one that cleans this well. I ofcourse like that fact that it's two drawer and there's no bending. 
So I know that now some other makers are making two drawer one. Love it. 

Bought a new front loading clothes washer from Sears ten days ago and I'm too pissed of and upset today to write about what's going on. Maybe later, I'm trying to not spoil New Years day-but at this point I feeling like I would never suggest Sears to anyone. 
If you do wash any little throw rugs, don't buy a Kenmore frontloader. If you don't want to watch something seem to shake itself to pieces, don't buy a Sears frontloader.

Dana


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

danak said:


> Regarding dishwashers. Two years ago I bought a Fisher Paykel(sp?) from an appliance dealer I have purchased from in the past. It's a two drawer. It came with a little scratch so when the repair fellow came back to replace the whole front of it to fix the scratch at no cost to me he said. "You know I've been here before" he had and I really like and trusted him. "Well this is the only machine we sell that I'd encourage you to buy an maintainence contract on." I did for a very small fee. I NEVER buy those. Glad I bought it as insurance, have never used it.
> Now about the dishwasher. I LOVE it. Can be fast if you want. I've never had a dishwasher so quiet. Never had one that cleans this well. I ofcourse like that fact that it's two drawer and there's no bending.
> So I know that now some other makers are making two drawer one. Love it.
> 
> ...


Dana a friend of mine works where they sell the Fisher Paykel products and she has the washer and dryer and swears by their products. She sets her timer on her washer so when she gets up it begins. I am going to consider their line if something should happen to my washer and dryer. She said the dryer dries clothes in the time it takes for the washer. Sounds great to me. Maybe you should send back your washer and get you a Fisher Paykel.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

If only I could return it. Sears wants to charge me a 15% restocking fee (over $100) to take back and I'd then buy a different one. They would only give me credit not $$$ back. 
OK, here's what happened, I went back to the store, told them it shakes so badly it truthfully feels like an earthquake, (I do live in a mobilehome, but hear me out). It does not get whites white and I was never told you cannot put any kind of rug in it.
I called service and a very nice fellow came out. He said, oh yeah these really do shake and vibrate a lot. People have tried putting L brackets on them and bolting them to the floor. They have tried putting tennis balls between the machine and the walls, all to no avail. Then he said, "and if the machine sits on a pedestal (drawer unit)(as it is for $230 more) then it shakes worse cause it's not even as stable as the floor. He asked if I was using the HE (high efficiency) soap and I told him I was. 
He then did a computer test on the machine cycle, made out a receipt where he said that "machine works ok, told client about HE soap. Client lives in mobilehome."
That was it. So Sears says that if there is nothing wrong with the machine then they are taking it back just because I don't like it and therefore 15% restocking fee. Oh yes and he also told me that you can never wash a rug, no matter how small in this frontloader. 

I say there is something wrong with the machine. Repair man even talked about the extreme noise. The computer test never did anything to listen to the noise. No one mentioned no rugs and the clothes aren't clean.

So there we are-what do you think? Have they got me?

Dana


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Can't ever wash a rug? That's crazy. (Says the woman who just threw three kitchen throw rugs in her front loader yesterday.)


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

The repair man said it could void my year long warranty. Any rug.
Is yours a Kenmore?

Dana


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, mine is a Whirlpool, but still. The brand shouldn't make a difference on it being able to handle a small rug. It sounds like Kenmore doesn't have much faith in their product with a clause like that. (My fridge in the photo above is a Kenmore Elite, so it isn't like I avoid Kenmore either.)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I have spent the last few days reading reviews on washers and my eyes and brain are crossed from it! On the same product you can get a 1 star or a 5 star rating. It seems either the machines are made right or made wrong and good luck getting the one that's made right. 
After spending days researching I finally started calling friends and darned if the same thing didn't happen. Two people I know have the LG front loaders, one loves them, one can't stand them. One gets a musty smell, the other has no musty smell. One says it's too loud, other says it's quiet as can be. 
I looked at the LG front loaders today at Sears......egads, the control panel was enough to put me into the spin cycle. I moved over to the Bosch and like that front loader .....and I think I could even start it up! The tub of it has quite a tilt to it on the washing machine and I like that feature.
Does anyone have any experience with the Bosch washers?

Edited to say: Oops, Happy New Year! Sorry, all my brain cells are stuck on finding a washer and dryer quickly or I'll be in a laundry mat. Come to think of it, I haven't seen one of those in years. I wonder if they still have them?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Sometimes I think you just have to "go with your gut". Talk to a knowlegeable appliance salesman and make sure you get the features you are wanting. Budget is also another thing to think about....set the amount you want to spend, and don't go over. You can read bad reviews about any machine. Sometimes I think it depends on what day it was made, and what mood the factory workers were in. I went through months of agonizing over what to buy. In the end, I ended up making the best decision, in my opinion. Make sure you let us know what you decide on!


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG!!I looked 6 weeks for a washer and dryer. My 29 year old Kenmore went to it's immortal death before Thanksgiving weekend. I went everywhere, talking to salesman at Sears, Best Buy, Home Depot and more. I decided everybody has a story. And people like both kinds of washers. I was so confused. Actually washing at my mom's apartment seemed to be the solution. I finally settled on a Whirlpool front loader. I love it! We have a small family of three, but I got the 4.0 cu. The clothes are cleaner and yes no hair!!!!! There is no smell, I leave the door open inbetween washing. It's not just the washer, it's where you get it too. Most people and salespeople don't know what they are talking about. I thought I was going to waltz in and just buy a washer. Noooo. There are so many to choose from, and the price of the front loaders are shocking. Oh what a shock to my body, this washing machine purchase was. Yes the LG and Samsung are all good, but what convinced me was the small mom and pop store that was having a sale. And had one that had a small scratch on it. I got a discount. Good Luck to all who HAVE to buy a washer. And by the way,Gwenni barked at it for days.eace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee said:


> Sometimes I think you just have to "go with your gut". Talk to a knowlegeable appliance salesman


I was so surprised. The sales people were all new and had no clue! They knew nothing about features, didn't know if there was a lint trap or where it was.......they knew nothing. I found that at a couple of places I've been.
My fridge went out a few months ago and we had to run out and get a new one fast. It wouldn't get cold enough and took *25 days* to get a repair person out here to fix it. I will never step foot in Conn's again and if you look at ripoff.com you'll see why with report after report about them. The fridge that went out was less than 3 years old and that one replaced my Kenmore that I had for over 18 years. I think because of that I'm going nuts checking the reviews. Remember the days you could walk into a store and they could tell you about the machines? I don't know, maybe it's just here, but they don't know what dial does what. My husband may have to retire in a few months and whatever I buy, I want it to last.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

gwenni'smommy said:


> And by the way,Gwenni barked at it for days.eace:


I had to laugh! How funny!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We have replaced a few appiances over the last few years--including washer, dryer, dish washer, and trash compactor. I have done a ton of reseach and have always settled upon the Kenmore version. We have owned each appliance for atleast 22 months and we are very satisfied. I will admit that I go with their upper end model.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> We have replaced a few appiances over the last few years--including washer, dryer, dish washer, and trash compactor. I have done a ton of reseach and have always settled upon the Kenmore version. We have owned each appliance for atleast 22 months and we are very satisfied. I will admit that I go with their upper end model.


I'm working with a Sears salesperson that is on the commercial end and not retail which gives me a neat discount. She was telling me that the brand names you see on the Sears appliances are made by different companies. I'll have to ask her more about that when I talk to her tomorrow.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jan,

I had a Maytag and when it came time to look for a new one I was considering an LG until a repair guy told me that there were only a very few that could work on them
and because they were new to the market it was really hard to gage their performance
over time.

I ended up getting a Kenmore Elite H5, because it really saves on water and energy
(I also got a $200 rebate from the electric company because it was classified under energy savers). I have to say that I LOVE the washer and dryer (I bought one large enough to do comforters)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Jan,
> 
> I ended up getting a Kenmore Elite H5,)


This one? http://www.thegreatindoors.com/p-40...m153-44-cu-ft-capacity-front-load-washer.aspx


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Bosch Dishwasher, I think Oprah even had it on her 'favorite things' one year, you just would not believe how clean and consistent it is, it isn't obnoxiously loud, but you can hear it, so its not super silent during some cycles, average, I'd say. But the best dishwasher I've ever had.

I have the stainless steel one:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...Dishwashers+Bosch&semkeyword=bosch+dishwasher

As for washer/dryer. Do NOT buy a Maytag Neptune, it has problems not draining all the water in several places, and since I've owned it..I have to scrub mildew out of it atleast once a month (which takes 30+ minutes each time) so wayyyy too much maintenance to keep it clean, imo.

Unfortunately, my DH does not see the point of buying a new w/d if the old one still works, so I need a way to sabatoge it. LOL Any ideas? Any special place I can KICK it to break it? ound: ugh. I want a big frontloader, the LG or Electrolux, I was going to research them to see which one has the best reviews, but I'm going to go back and re-read this thread too  I still haven't gotten through all the posts yet.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Bosch Dishwasher, I think Oprah even had it on her 'favorite things' one year, you just would not believe how clean and consistent it is, it isn't obnoxiously loud, but you can hear it, so its not super silent during some cycles, average, I'd say. But the best dishwasher I've ever had.
> 
> I have the stainless steel one:
> 
> ...


Kara, get lots of opinions on the LG. I know Renee loves hers, but I gotta tell you, I HATE mine. It is extremely loud, and we've already had to have repairs done twice...and it's less than 2 years old. We seriously considered chucking the whole **** thing and buying new ones, but they were so expensive, it seemed like a waste. Anyway, I've heard good things about the Electrolux, but they are so new...I do like the 36 minute for wash and dry feature (although I don't know how that's possible..).


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Bosch Dishwasher,


Kara, do you have to manually dry your dishes when you upack your Bosch? I've seen people open their clean Bosch dishwasher, and the dishes are wet. I've heard they are the best, but can't get past that. Also, do you have soft water? We do not have soft water.

You're like me, as far as wanting to sabatoge an appliance to get a new one. :biggrin1: Have you seen the LG commercials where she's throwing her appliance over the cliff so she can get a new one?? My DH said I would try that if I could load it up and move it. Hee hee. I'm just WAITING for my dishwasher to die. I have no idea how old it is....it was there when we moved in 8 years ago. The racks are broken, and I refuse to buy new racks in an old dishwasher. I even have $800 set aside for when it dies. But DH says I can't replace it until it dies. 

As far as what to get after your w/d dies...I LOVE my LG set. I can't think of any negatives in regards to them. LG has had this technology in Europe for YEARS, so they are not new to the front loading system, by any means. And I do believe they've got one of the best machines around.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Kara, get lots of opinions on the LG. I know Renee loves hers, but I gotta tell you, I HATE mine. It is extremely loud, and we've already had to have repairs done twice...and it's less than 2 years old. We seriously considered chucking the whole **** thing and buying new ones, but they were so expensive, it seemed like a waste. Anyway, I've heard good things about the Electrolux, but they are so new...I do like the 36 minute for wash and dry feature (although I don't know how that's possible..).


Kim...did you have your LG set professionally installed and balanced? I know I've read where people don't remove the packing bolts, and can cause the loud noises. Also, from what I've read, you need to have a SOLID floor....not a mobile home or porch floor. Those things spin SO fast. I was kind of concerned, since it's on the main floor, with a basement below. Home Depot said since we have a "stick built" home, our floor should be solid enough, and it is. They are very quiet. Have you contacted LG directly, to see if they have any ideas?

I hate that you hate your LG set! I think they are the greatest things since sliced bread...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the Fisher Paykel washer/dryer which I bought from Lowe's. So far, I love it, but I do have "hairballs" on my sheets and some clothes. It's a top loading, low water machine, but you can increase the amount of water if you want to. I can't tell you how long a load takes because I don't pay any attention to it....my son thinks it takes "forever" when he is waiting for a load to wash and dry. I just throw them in and hopefully remember that I have a load that needs to dry, then hopefully remember that I have a load that needs hung up....LOL. We haven't had any problems (I've had them for about a year), but I did buy an extended warrenty as a precaution. I think there is only one guy who works on them around here. I think mine are the middle set they offer. The dryer is a top load too. The only problem with that is my height.....if I shrink much more, I won't be able to reach the clothes in the bottom of the drum! My plan is for DH to take over the laundry when that happens!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Renee said:


> Kara, do you have to manually dry your dishes when you upack your Bosch? I've seen people open their clean Bosch dishwasher, and the dishes are wet. I've heard they are the best, but can't get past that. Also, do you have soft water? We do not have soft water.
> 
> You're like me, as far as wanting to sabatoge an appliance to get a new one. :biggrin1: Have you seen the LG commercials where she's throwing her appliance over the cliff so she can get a new one?? My DH said I would try that if I could load it up and move it. Hee hee. I'm just WAITING for my dishwasher to die. I have no idea how old it is....it was there when we moved in 8 years ago. The racks are broken, and I refuse to buy new racks in an old dishwasher. I even have $800 set aside for when it dies. But DH says I can't replace it until it dies.
> 
> As far as what to get after your w/d dies...I LOVE my LG set. I can't think of any negatives in regards to them. LG has had this technology in Europe for YEARS, so they are not new to the front loading system, by any means. And I do believe they've got one of the best machines around.


It depends what setting you use for the Bosch, there is the basic 'quick wash' setting which you hand-dry the dishes, but using the regular wash or heavy duty wash, the dishes dry. I'd say you have to let the dishes sit an hour or more after it stops, though..because they get VERY HOT, but they are sparkling arse clean and sterile, I know that much. lol I've gone to unload dishes after a wash and jumped touching a dish. I won't wash my fragile wine glasses in it unless I do the no-dry cycle. We've had it for about 6 years and not one single problem with it, well worth the extra few hundred dollars. I don't have a fancy model, maybe the basic one with 3 setting and a start button, no frills needed.

I just got finished reading all the posts on this thread, wow..Lots of great info!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Kara, get lots of opinions on the LG. I know Renee loves hers, but I gotta tell you, I HATE mine. It is extremely loud, and we've already had to have repairs done twice...and it's less than 2 years old. We seriously considered chucking the whole **** thing and buying new ones, but they were so expensive, it seemed like a waste. Anyway, I've heard good things about the Electrolux, but they are so new...I do like the 36 minute for wash and dry feature (although I don't know how that's possible..).


I have read mixed reviews on the LG, I wonder if there was issues with particular models/lots, people seem to either love it or hate it! All I know is I do not want another W/D that I HATE as much as the mildew machine I have now. It is so disgusting, it was actually recalled and the guy came out to supposedly 'fix' the draining issue, but it didn't resolve it. I don't even know if they sell the Neptunes anymore.

I can sooo relate with that commercial! LOL I need to break it, I swear. The Electrolux looks nice, but can it really get clothes clean in 36 min? I'd have to see it with my own eyes!  Maybe I'll add the Samsung to the research list. What would you get if you replace the LG?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Gosh, I've washed bathroom rugs in my Kenmore many times without any problems at all. Jan, our salesperson said that our Kenmore was made by Whirlpool. The "guts" of the machines are exactly the same. The only difference is the fancier looking buttons and such on the Whirlpool. I couldn't care less about that since the last thing I want to do is spend much time gazing at the pretty buttons on my wahing machine so we went with the Kenmore.  I LOVED the colors the LG comes in though! One thing that turned us off on the LG was the fact that you have to change the filter often and it's located at the bottom of the machine so I'd have to get down on my hands and knees to pull it out and change it.
Our previous washer and dryer (and refrigerator) were all Kitchen Aid and worked great right up until we disposed of them. They were all about 16 years old but I wanted more energy efficient appliances. I know the new ones won't last that long. Things just aren't made like they used to be anymore.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've had the Kenmore Elite front loading W/D for 7 years now and they are great.
Carole


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

I was told one thing which I think can be a help with any new front loader. Buy a warrenty. I did and I never have before with other appliances. You never know with any brand what will go wrong with it or if a repair person understands new technology. I have a friend who has a Kenmore which had a problem, called a repair person from Sears, they quoted him 1,000 dollars in repairs. Being a plumber himself, he decided to take a look at it and found out the ball bearing was out or something like that and fixed it himself. Hmm.:suspicious:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> This one? http://www.thegreatindoors.com/p-40...m153-44-cu-ft-capacity-front-load-washer.aspx


Jan,

I didn't get the steam version, I got this model (washer and dryer, but withour the pedistal as I stacked them)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02647081000P

Sears is having a sale right now, and as I recall I think they are offering the Energy rebate and may have free shipping..

BTW..I this washer saves 71% on water and energy!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I want a big frontloader, the LG or Electrolux, I was going to research them to see which one has the best reviews, but I'm going to go back and re-read this thread too  I still haven't gotten through all the posts yet.


Kara, this is what I'm told from someone at Sears. You either get a good LG or you get a bad one.....and you don't know till you get it. Take a look at the Bosch washers in person. WOW, looks great and ratings are good. The tub has quite a tilt to it also so you wouldn't have to worry about water not draining out.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Jan,
> 
> I didn't get the steam version, I got this model (washer and dryer, but withour the pedistal as I stacked them)
> 
> ...


Looks nice. I think my heart went to the Bosch with the sanitary setting when we looked at them yesterday though. I love the tilt it has and that thing just screamed my name. I've spent the day going from review to review to review to review (actually that's about all I've done for days and days and days and days) and think I finally settled on that one. Thank goodness for a discount. Dang these things got expensive when I wasn't looking! 
This search has driven me nuts! Last I looked, you stuck clothing down in a washer and dryer and they all looked the same. Whoa doggies has it changed. Ok, that takes care of the washer but I just can't see spending that kind of money on a dryer when the clothing comes out almost dry.....so I'm buying a Kenmore dryer. ound: Somehow in my way too tired brain it compensates for the money spent on the washer. I can't begin to tell you how nice it will be to SLEEP  at night instead of look at ratings and reviews.
I might even catch up on email and the forum too! :whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If the Bosch washer is just as good as my dishwasher, you've done well. The Bosch is well made. 

I'm interested in the Samsung now too, I really like the steam feature on that one. I need a mega big dryer, I know that.

Pool towels. lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have the Kenmore HE4T and I was so excited when we got it but we absolutely HATE it!!!! If it hadn't cost so much it would be on the curb for the garbage men. Love the dryer, it dries quickly and I like all the different settings.

The washer shakes so much it rattles the chandelier over my bed, on the floor above the laundry room. Sounds like the house is falling down! We've had Sears out to look at it about 12 times over the last 3 years since we got it. They level it and say the shaking is "normal". The seal has been replaced 3 times even though I dry the machine after use and leave the door open. I was told to never use fabric softener as it causes build up. All of our towels have a mildew smell and apparently that happens to lots of people as well. We spoke with a salesman at Lowe's who said they've had lots of people come in with the same story and I've seen online that there's a group trying to start a class action lawsuit. With all that said...it does clean the clothes very well.

I desperately want to buy a new machine but just can't justify the cost since the initial investment was so high.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> We have the Kenmore HE4T and I was so excited when we got it but we absolutely HATE it!!!! If it hadn't cost so much it would be on the curb for the garbage men. Love the dryer, it dries quickly and I like all the different settings.
> 
> The washer shakes so much it rattles the chandelier over my bed, on the floor above the laundry room. Sounds like the house is falling down! We've had Sears out to look at it about 12 times over the last 3 years since we got it. They level it and say the shaking is "normal". The seal has been replaced 3 times even though I dry the machine after use and leave the door open. I was told to never use fabric softener as it causes build up. *All of our towels have a mildew smell a*nd apparently that happens to lots of people as well. We spoke with a salesman at Lowe's who said they've had lots of people come in with the same story and I've seen online that there's a group trying to start a class action lawsuit. With all that said...it does clean the clothes very well.
> 
> I desperately want to buy a new machine but just can't justify the cost since the initial investment was so high.


That is a problem with my Maytag Neptune too. It was recalled, because all the water doesn't drain out, so mildew grows and I have to clean it out every month or so, but there is still parts I cannot get to and clean! I had to switch to all white towels and bleach the crap outta them because the smell was driving me nuts. I cannot stand stinky laundry, I am so anal about that and that is one of the things I won't skimp on, laundry detergent/softener.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've purchased stuff to clean the washer, two different kinds, but there's still a smell. I even run bleach through on a sanitary setting and it helps a little bit but the smell is always there. There has to be a design flaw in the machines!!! The drawer the detergent goes in gets mildewed and so does the area it goes into. The service tech told me to put dishwasher detergent in it and run a cycle, I did and it corroded the detergent dispenser a little bit. Sears has lost me as a customer forever.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I built and painted plywood boxes to set the washer and dryer on to get them to a comfortable height. I wasn't about to pay $350 for a couple of matching drawer units. Compare the door seal setup on all the different brands. The Whirlpool was the only one we found that had anything different.

We didn't look at the Miele. We did break down and buy a Miele vacuum, which is fantastic, but their prices on appliances scared us off. Their dishwasher might be worth a look though as they are not that much more than anything else but their refrigerators start at $6200.

http://www.miele.com/


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the Miele dishwasher, yes it is pricy, but I can over load it, wash all kinds of plastic, as long as I use a rinse agent the plastics are even dry when finished. Disadvantage is it does take a long time. It is extremely quiet, it has been opened many times mid-cycle because you just don't hear it.

I am waiting to get the Miele washer/dryer, because of the weight we have to reinforce the floor before we can have them installed.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We did have our floor redone, pulled up linoleum and had the floor reinforced and tile put down. Didn't help with the vibration which makes me crazy! One of the Sears techs even said, "You need your floor reinforced since you have a basement underneath." I replied with, "We did." He just said, "Oh." 

I'd love to hear from people who are happy with their front loaders and know what brands they are.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'd love to hear from people who are happy with their front loaders and know what brands they are.


It's a shame you're having problems with yours. I'm crossing my fingers with ours. The washer and dryer finally came today. We went with the Bosch washer with the XXXtra Sanitary setting although I'm not quite sure when we'll need that or at least I hope we don't need it. I can't even hear it run and the drum has such a steep tilt to it that I'm hoping we don't have any sitting water or flooding. The quick wash is something like 26 minutes and the sanitary setting is over 2 hours. For that length of time, it should wash, dry and fold the clothing 
My husband made the pedestals because we were told that you can get some noise with a metal one plus the cost seemed steep to me. So much for a steep cost.....when I saw the pedestals my husband made, I noticed they are green and I asked him where he got the green wood. He said he used the ping pong table I bought that hadn't even been taken out of the box yet. A year from now that _might_ make me giggle.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Jan,
> 
> I ended up getting a Kenmore Elite H5, because it really saves on water and energy
> (I also got a $200 rebate from the electric company because it was classified under energy savers). I have to say that I LOVE the washer and dryer (I bought one large enough to do comforters)


A rebate? That might make up for the ping pong table. Do you just call the electric company and tell them what you bought?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jan, that's hilarious!!! He's recycling, trying to help our environment. 

I hope you like yours and don't have any problems. Seems it's either love them or hate them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan, that's hilarious!!! He's recycling, trying to help our environment.
> 
> I hope you like yours and don't have any problems. Seems it's either love them or hate them.


The box hadn't even been opened yet on the ping pong table!! LOL you do have a good point about recycling though. 
With all the sleep I lost going over the reviews of this machine, let's hope it's love. Heck, I would have loved playing ping pong though too ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:biggrin1:


----------

